

The Programming Language Amber - ingve
https://github.com/nineties/amber#the-programming-language-amber-

======
ingve
An interesting presentation about the development process: "Creating a
language using only assembly language" [1]

[1] [https://speakerdeck.com/nineties/creating-a-language-
using-o...](https://speakerdeck.com/nineties/creating-a-language-using-only-
assembly-language)

